# Nokia N96 launched in India TODAY



## vinnythejinny (Aug 20, 2008)

*N96 launched in India*

This is breaking news. Nokia has preponed their launch and already launched *N96 in India* according to N96 unofficial blog.  its about 36000. Cool, time to grab this one


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: N96 launched in India*

They priced it same as iPhone 16GB, that would be an issue, should have kept it a bit cheaper!


----------



## krazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: N96 launched in India*

^^ iPhone doesn't have even half the stuff of N96. It's the iPhone which should've been cheaper and not the other way around. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: N96 launched in India*

How can the N96 be the iphone killer as touted by Nokia??

botha re completely different devices and the N96 is infact a N95+dvb. Iphone will outsell it hands down.The its gonna release in September and have started a pre booking scheme.LOL.


----------



## george101 (Aug 20, 2008)

In the most shocking move ever, Nokia has formally launched Nokia N96 in India and it’s set to hit all large and small mobile stores across India from Monday. The launch happened in New Delhi, India’s Capital City. This is confirmed by our sources on the ground.

Nokia wanted to launch N96 before the iPhone 3G is launched in India. The N96 was initially set to launch first in the UK on the first of October. But Nokia seems to have changed their plans and are launching it in India.
*www.tech2.com/media/images/2008/Aug/img_82161_live_2_450x360.jpg
The timing is so wickedly correct. Even as we wait for the iPhone, Nokia is dropping this fully loaded beauty into our laps and we estimate the price to be somewhere in the vicinity of Rs. 36,000.

The quandary about what phone to buy just got bigger and more complicated with these two behemoths launching so close together. The Indian market is truly getting to be the biggest mobile market on the planet and personally, being spoilt for choice, we have no complaints whatsoever.

Source


----------



## sautrik (Aug 20, 2008)

it was launched yesterday not today. I watched the news yesterday at news24 (news channel) at evening 5.30 pm.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: N96 launched in India*



dreamcatcher said:


> How can the N96 be the iphone killer as touted by Nokia??


Eh? When did Nokia say that? *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/108.png


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: N96 launched in India*

interesting..i went to local nokia store.the owner,who is a friend of mine,said 34k


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 20, 2008)

What a big surprise?? This in itself shows the size of the Indian market that manufacturers are rushing 2 launch their products in order to get an edge over one another...

N96 was supposed 2 be launched on Oct 1 in UK and then in other markets across the globe...Then it was heard that it will b launched in Sept...But 2 a big surprise they have launched it now so as 2 grab a share of the market which wud have gone 2 iphone otherwise.....Consumers have a choice between N96 and iphone now...


----------



## Voldy (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: N96 launched in India*



kumarmohit said:


> They priced it same as iPhone 16GB, that would be an issue, should have kept it a bit cheaper!


 
i agree


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 20, 2008)

lol at the price

lol at the earphone


----------



## Edburg (Aug 20, 2008)

^^if iphone can be priced at 31k and then costr additional for monthly plans,this is a much better deal...

but it is still too much i agree...looks like all manufactureres are thinking alike in pricing thier new phones in the indian market..i thought it will replace the n95-8gb and be only slightly more expensive...but it shud come down in price very quickly considering how the n95 was in market for a while...

and i am glad the indian market is gaining importance


----------



## utsav (Aug 20, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> lol at the price
> 
> lol at the earphone



lol @ Third Eye


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

+1 Third Eye.

A phone which has no basic advantages to the N95, its insane to price it so high. n95+ dvb is hardly worth 36k. Will be a flop.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ I hope you know how costly flash drives are as of now. The 16 gb flash memory is one of the reasons why the N96 costs so much.


----------



## utsav (Aug 20, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> +1 Third Eye.
> 
> A phone which has no basic advantages to the N95, its insane to price it so high. n95+ dvb is hardly worth 36k. Will be a flop.



Time will tell everything


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: N96 launched in India*



krazzy said:


> ^^ iPhone doesn't have even half the stuff of N96. It's the iPhone which should've been cheaper and not the other way around. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png



Correct.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/15.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Threads merged.*


----------



## kartikeya_delhi (Sep 5, 2008)

NOKIA N96 is best device available in market,it's a master piece of each and every features,goahead and take one,experience it's magic with your loved once.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Sep 5, 2008)

hey bro can u post some of its features


----------



## krazzy (Sep 6, 2008)

First impressions of the Nokia N96, plus photo samples

The quality of the camera is very good. And the battery life is good as well.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Krazzy for the link.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 6, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 7, 2008)

most online reviews saying, "n85 to be a better buy than n96"..


----------



## krazzy (Sep 7, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> most online reviews saying, "n85 to be a better buy than n96"..



Yes, in the price-to-performance aspect, N85 is better than N96. N96 doesn't really offer a hell lot more for the added price over the N85.


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 7, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> most online reviews saying, "n85 to be a better buy than n96"..


 


krazzy said:


> Yes, in the price-to-performance aspect, N85 is better than N96. N96 doesn't really offer a hell lot more for the added price over the N85.


 

+1

_


----------



## Pat (Sep 7, 2008)

Edburg said:


> ^^if iphone can be priced at 31k and then costr additional for monthly plans,this is a much better deal...



Wow! I dint know that N96 enables you to make free calls/sms!


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 7, 2008)

wait for some time..the price will drop..36k is too much for a phone,even if its n96...


----------



## mohitgiri (Sep 8, 2008)

it is not available yet. i confirmed it today from NCS (south ext.delhi). The BIGGEST showroom in india.


----------



## R2K (Sep 8, 2008)

N96 looks hot...seriously


----------



## ico (Sep 8, 2008)

krazzy said:


> First impressions of the Nokia N96, plus photo samples
> 
> The quality of the camera is very good. And the battery life is good as well.


The camera quality isn't good..........Its excellent.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 9, 2008)

i too like the phone but was wandering why nokia did like this... Memory 16 GB greater than n95 8gb, Battery capacity less then n95 8gb, processor speed less than n95 8gb.. am confused  should i go for it..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 9, 2008)

just wait for a month or so...it will definitely see a price correction...


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 9, 2008)

What about the build quality?

My N95 8GBs back coating wears off after 2 month usage. 

The phone looks quite similar to the N81.... However the camera seems excellent (would love if it comes alongwith xenon flash like N82)


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 9, 2008)

lol, what a crap


----------



## krazzy (Sep 9, 2008)

the.kaushik said:


> i too like the phone but was wandering why nokia did like this... Memory 16 GB greater than n95 8gb, Battery capacity less then n95 8gb, processor speed less than n95 8gb.. am confused  should i go for it..


Don't just go by the figures. Both the battery and the processor are sufficiently powerful. They are definitely not worse than what the N85 8gb was capable of.



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> lol, what a crap


Shoo Tommy.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 9, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Don't just go by the figures. Both the battery and the processor are sufficiently powerful. They are definitely not worse than what the N85 8gb was capable of.


I shall wait for some feedback and review from people who have used them for atleast 10 days LOL.. am slowly loosing my faith on nokia..  (I am also looking at the touch pro and the X1).. let see...



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> What about the build quality?
> 
> My N95 8GBs back coating wears off after 2 month usage.
> 
> The phone looks quite similar to the N81.... However the camera seems excellent (would love if it comes alongwith xenon flash like N82)



Ya thats true... same with my n95 8gb.. colors started coming out in 3 months.. Seems they dint got good paint that time for 30k ... Nokia should use Asian Paints LOL


----------



## krazzy (Sep 9, 2008)

*www.techtree.com/India/News/Nokia_N96_Price_and_Date_Revealed/551-93004-615.html

LOL! I knew it would come with a movie on the built-in 16gb memory, but Om Shanti Om? 

Hands-On preview of the N96 by Techtree:

*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Nokia_N96_Hands-on_experience/551-93017-614.html

Just as I thought. The slower processor has hardly any noticeable difference on the performance. While at the same time conserves some power.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 9, 2008)

*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Nokia_N96_Hands-on_experience/551-93017-614-3.html said:
			
		

> The N96 is capable of high speed HSDPA (3.6 MBps) and Mobile TV, but neither of these are present in the country. Only in time will we be able to maximize use of the N96 and hopefully by then its price would be much more valuable. Just like in the case of iPhone 3G.



By any chance am not taking this cute!.. I will leave my life with n95 8gb until and unless there is some throbbing mobile outside there!


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Sep 10, 2008)

the.kaushik said:


> i too like the phone but was wandering why nokia did like this... Memory 16 GB greater than n95 8gb, Battery capacity less then n95 8gb, processor speed less than n95 8gb.. am confused  should i go for it..



It's time to listen to experts
*www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/7968_First_impressions_of_the_Nokia.php

Battery life: one word - IMPRESSED. I took the phone off charge at 6:30 this morning, 16.5 hours later the low battery warning has just come on, during this time:
i) Approx 1 Hour playing YouTube Videos using the S60 browser through 3.5G
ii) Approx 1 Hour general Web Surfing using both Wifi and 3.5G
iii) Approx 1 hour mucking about with settings and navigating menus, etc.
iv) Setup Profimail and synced my IMAP account, 3,200 Emails, approx 400MB using Wifi, 3.5G and GPRS!
v) Downloaded the AAS Podcast, approx 20MB directly on the N96, and played the file using a stereo Bluetooth headset


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 10, 2008)

mohitsuri50 said:


> It's time to listen to experts
> *www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/7968_First_impressions_of_the_Nokia.php
> 
> Battery life: one word - IMPRESSED. I took the phone off charge at 6:30 this morning, 16.5 hours later the low battery warning has just come on, during this time:
> ...



Yap quite impressive.. but still comparing with my black beast... i will tell you about n95 8gb backup(firmware 20 going to be 30 today ).. morning full charged... while going to office i play n-gage for half an hr to 45 mins.. in office whole day my mobile is in sync with microsoft exchange server through wifi(sync interval is 15 mins) (in between i listen to songs also.. i use nokia BH-501) then in evening when i return back say at 7PM i do browse and play games again for an hr.. 
Returned home...then install software(atleast one.. you know symbian world rocks), may be followed by some ROM MOds etc..(if you know connecting through USB also battery drains..) Till now my phone stays alive and only maybe i or 2 level of signal is down.. I do more... So am really thinking or shall i wait for something new to come...

What i dont like about n-95 8gb is slow memory access when connected to usb and the body colour gets off easily at the bottom of the device and the 4 ways key(Seems nokia dont use weather coated Asian paints)


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Sep 11, 2008)

was talking to some insiders on the date of launch and trying to figure what more will be bundled with the beast 

.. got2 know abt sum intstng remote access functions like hving access to  data on n96 from anywhere even if u aren't carrying it along. you can mail, blog, access documents and one gr8 thing is get ur camera to click pics remotely.. 

it sonds exctng and ghostly at d same time... lets see if i can gt more info on this...



[URL=*share.ovi.com/media/coolguy91011.public/coolguy91011.10041][IMG]*media.share.ovi.com/m1/medium/0369/56b9b6833d5141659e02d1e2ca739f55.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 12, 2008)

that's nice.. i am waiting for some review on the FP2 transition...


----------



## krazzy (Sep 12, 2008)

If you want more info on just FP2 then check out N78 or 6220 Classic reviews.


----------



## r2d2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I request anybody who buy the n96, please tell us what is the audio quality like with respect to phones like n91.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 13, 2008)

Although I haven't heard it yet, from what I read so far, N96's audio quality is better than N95 8gb (particularly the bass) but not as good as that of the N91 or the N81 (in terms of loudness, etc).


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Sep 13, 2008)

hey gyes, can someone post pics of n96. It seems very cool and pretty.


----------



## subir12 (Sep 16, 2008)

here are intnsng apps that the n96 comes with basically some of them are due to FP2 and some r pre-loaded apps 

*Common Composer for Messages*
You can choose to insert a picture or audio into a mssge and convert it into a multimedia mssge.

[URL=*share.ovi.com/media/techaddict.public/techaddict.10062]*media.share.ovi.com/m1/medium/0371/e9feac6145484e9c93f642f63ccfdb9f.jpg[/URL]



[URL=*share.ovi.com/media/techaddict.public/techaddict.10061]*media.share.ovi.com/m1/medium/0371/e2f5b0b629734fc0a0951f38cf98f75f.jpg[/URL]


[URL=*share.ovi.com/media/techaddict.public/techaddict.10060]*media.share.ovi.com/m1/medium/0371/2b1ff7cc45b04e639211b552c9df9824.jpg[/URL]


[URL=*share.ovi.com/media/techaddict.public/techaddict.10059]*media.share.ovi.com/m1/medium/0371/e80906a670ae4492aaef76b4e9f307e3.jpg[/URL]



[URL=*share.ovi.com/media/techaddict.public/techaddict.10058]*media.share.ovi.com/m1/medium/0371/535a869149d14d26b1bf9013c08cb00d.jpg[/URL]

*Mobiola Screen Capture *

simply put, ur phone's screen on ur pc. u can use ur mobile to gv presentations in your pc wirelessly. connect via USB or Bluetooth.

[URL=*share.ovi.com/media/techaddict.public/techaddict.10014]*media.share.ovi.com/m1/medium/0371/114cd311099a4741b0ddb81ef37c5dbc.jpg[/URL]



[URL=*share.ovi.com/media/techaddict.public/techaddict.10015]*media.share.ovi.com/m1/medium/0371/020c171814804307b0756bb8c0490f8c.jpg[/URL]

not bad at all


----------



## ferrerochadha (Sep 29, 2008)

these r intsnt apps, how's video playback quality?


----------



## subir12 (Oct 7, 2008)

folks

Found this link to a new community on n-gage. It's called n-gage  gamers'
gang, ppl interested in gaming, can join this group

On either  
*www.new.facebook.com/pages/N-GAGE-GAMERS-GANG-GET-N-GAGE-D/26699238814

Or  

*www.orkut.co.in/Main#Community.aspx?cmm=55123678

What this basically means is that if you are a gaming  enthusiasts.

Members of this gang can share their N-Gage player id, get  latest updates on
free trials, titles, share scores and play with group  members


----------



## souravdada20 (Oct 16, 2008)

ferrerochadha said:


> these r intsnt apps, how's video playback quality?



I recently got my n96 saw few videos on it .picture quality  is great to my expectation. One thing more I like its screen its auto-adjustment  to the brightness levels depending on the environmental lighting. In one of my  Samsung i8510 screen is not that good, colors are less natural and its also less  resistant to sunlight light.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 16, 2008)

I feel spending 36K for a phoen which doesnt even have a touchscreen is kinda waste!
Better options are Samsung Omnia or HTC Touch Diamond, all Rs10,000 cheaper, with Larger (Touch) screen, Windows Mobile 6.1 (more powerfull applications) and ultimate Whizzbang features.

Moreover, n96 looks so much like n81


----------



## gdatuk (Oct 17, 2008)

Whats the current price?


----------



## subir12 (Oct 30, 2008)

it's been exactly a month since i bought n96 nd i am seriously feel that there are lot of misconceptions abt the fone ..

the battery life is amazing, its fast, it's a pleasure to browse esp in landscape mode and i have tons of n-gage titles saved in it. 

if u r looking for music, gaming and storage, then this is one of the best choices ..

btw.. any one played n-gage titles on n-96? its' amazing


----------



## follower of krazzy (Nov 3, 2008)

wht's the latest price of n96??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

follower of krazzy said:


> wht's the latest price of n96??


 
34k


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Feb 16, 2009)

nice dear You done beautiful post of images. I like it.


----------

